# Litter in Colorado Springs Area need homes by end of June



## Ratlovercolorado (May 31, 2012)

I am trying to find several good homes for my lil ones. Accidental litter of 10 
7 males and 3 females all seem in good health.(and cute as all the get go) They are loved and cuddled daily by their humans. I will keep them until weaned (June 26-28) then they must have loving homes.
I live just south of the Springs, and slightly north of Pueblo.


----------



## Ratlovercolorado (May 31, 2012)

we lost one of the females, but all others are doing VERY well... my goodness how they grow!!


----------

